# How do I check to see what processor I have?



## one.sensei (Apr 3, 2008)

Can it be done in windows 98?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Right click My Computer, click Properties.
Processor info is listed. It may look something like this though:
*x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 4*
That's what a Pentium D looks like.
Or download SIW - System Information for Windows, it'll give you iinfo on both hardware and software.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if your are asking about the compaq,
unless it's been changed,
that was listed here on this thread,
post #13, 1st paragraph, 8th line,

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/804182-can-i-take-ram-1-a.html
.
but the app jerry suggested,
will also work,
especially if changed,


----------

